# Cost of teeth extraction



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya has to get two teeth extracted, her baby teeth didnt fall out, the upper immature canines. A certain...animal hospital gave me a ridiculous estimate of $400. Is this normally the cost of this procedure? Have you had this done to your chi as yet and how much did it cost you?


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

I just got Sophie spayed, microchipped, and had 4 teeth extraceted all at the same time for $375. If I were you, I'd shop prices. That seems really high. I know my vet charged something like $15 per tooth, plus the cost of the anesthesia. However, it also can depend on how difficult the proceedure is in your situation. Good luck :wave:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

That seems a bit high to me. Cosette had to have a baby tooth extracted a few months ago that was growing out of the roof of her mouth. In total it cost about $100. Maybe check prices with a couple other vets?


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, I called a vet in Florida, I took her there when I first got her. He said it should run about a $100 worst case .... Also, up here in DC they want $80 for the microchip and there wants $50. What a rip off DC can be. That price $400 just seem so ridiculous. It should not be a difficult extraction I was told by the vet in Florida.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Are you willing to drive? I would find a vet outside of DC although VA is prob expensive as well. I use a vet in Davidsonville Md the name is

Four legs animal Hospital Dr. Bassford 410-798-5222. She is a great vet but prob about 45 mins from you.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

The vet is in VA, thanks for the number I'll give them a call, however I might get it done in Florida when I go mid-may and do the microchip at the same time. Is she expensive...? ?? Just in general since you have been going to her.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

My dog had 2 teeth pulled out also ... He charges 8$ per tooth my vet. It cost us 50$ all of it done.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

they never pulled rockys canines and he just recently lost one. he just has one more, and hes already 9 months old. if you wait until may they may fall out on their own, so i thinks its a good idea maybe to wait.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, I really hope they do fall out ....before so I dont have to get it done. :lol: Really appreciate the insight from everyone, it helps alot to see what others experience.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

my vet did it for free! bonnie had to be put under to have some x-rays done and she just did the teeth at no extra cost.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I got Gizmo neutered and had two teeth extracted for $120  Geeesh your vets expensive...spay and teeth extraction at the shelter here is $170....

It's a shelter where rich folks take their dogs :roll: go figure that's why rich people are rich...LOL


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

ChiLeeLee said:


> Leya has to get two teeth extracted, her baby teeth didnt fall out, the upper immature canines. Banfield gave me a ridiculous estimate of $400. Is this normally the cost of this procedure? Have you had this done to your chi as yet and how much did it cost you?


leya's mom, 

I take sami to Dupont Vet on P st. in DC and the spay was a little more than 200. The teeth extraction shouldn't cost the remainder of the 200. I would definitely check around. And since you're in the burbs the vets there should be cheaper! I don't agree with the pricing of Bansfield...sounds fishy to me.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info ngtah00, I called a vet in Florida because we'll be there for the summer, He said worse cenario is $100, I am really happy I asked about this because when I first heard the other price ..... :shock:
I am actually in DC off 16th st, so I will call that vet in Dupont because thats about 10 mins from where I am , to get an estimate.


----------

